# timothy hay or alfafa hay ?



## HeDgielOver101 (Jul 25, 2010)

Can I feed my hedgie timothy hay or alfafa hay?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hedgehogs don't eat hay.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hedgehogs aren't rodents, they will not eat hay.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

HeDgielOver101 said:


> Can I feed my hedgie timothy hay or alfafa hay?


Here is a good starting place for the care of your hedgie so you don't end up purchasing things you don't need: http://hedgehogcentral.com/care.shtml


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

krbshappy71 said:


> HeDgielOver101 said:
> 
> 
> > Can I feed my hedgie timothy hay or alfafa hay?
> ...


There is alot of outdated info on some of those pages :?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It is true, a lot of the info in the articles on this site are outdated, unfortunately. 

I would recommend taking a look at the link to my PDF book in siggie, though, it should help.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

LarryT said:


> krbshappy71 said:
> 
> 
> > HeDgielOver101 said:
> ...


Any idea who's responsible for it? At the very least it doesn't list hay.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It is whose ever job it is to keep them updated (cough webmaster), to take them down, or at least put up a notice saying that they are outdated. I highly doubt anything will be changed soon though, I mean the Breeder List is insanely outdated and many people have complained, yet it's never been changed. :roll:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> It is whose ever job it is to keep them updated (cough webmaster), to take them down, or at least put up a notice saying that they are outdated. I highly doubt anything will be changed soon though, I mean the Breeder List is insanely outdated and many people have complained, yet it's never been changed. :roll:


Amen Sister :roll: :lol: 
I've been waiting 16 months to get put on the breeders list and I am a diehard member that is here everyday for hours on end


----------

